# Remington Dog Crate



## ctfdworkman (Feb 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has used the Remington dog crates and what they thought of them? I was told that the large was big enough for labs that weigh less then 90 lbs. didn't know how true that was. Also didn't know how much room they should have to move around or stretch out.

Thanks for any input


----------



## ironslugs (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm also in the market for a new crate did look at the remington crate but think I'm going with the xlarge vari kennel, I'll be interested in your replies!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

ironslugs said:


> I'm also in the market for a new crate did look at the remington crate but think I'm going with the xlarge vari kennel, I'll be interested in your replies!


They are a little more expensive but check out the Ruff Tough Kennels.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a small Remington that my puppy was shipped in. I do not like it. The things that hold it together are cheap and the door hinges closer to the center than other brands.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

A big dog can bend the wire so it pops open. I would never buy them again


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

How big is the dog? A crate 35" long X 26" high is about right for a standard size labrador (up to 70 lbs-ish). If it is not spending a lot of time in it you could go smaller.

I just ordered this size (35" L X 26" H) Rough and Tuff kennel---only 22" wide so 2 will fit between the wheel bases of our pickup truck (2 of the similarly sized Remington's will not fit). I think there is a review of the R & Ts somewhere in the product review forum.

The plastic crates I saw in the stores were really flimsy.


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Remington dog crates are junk!


----------



## Pinehill (Jul 14, 2010)

I have two. they are not as well made a Vari-Kennels were. I keep my eyes open at yard sales for Vari kennels!


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> They are a little more expensive but check out the Ruff Tough Kennels.


I just got one of those RUFF Tough kennels, by far the best plastic kennel i've ever seen.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I payed $40 for my Medium Remington, the similar size Ruff Tuff was $140. The remington is pretty flimsy however I for how I only use them for hunting season and occasional trips I think I might get 5 or 6 years out of it. The Ruff Tuff would probably last ten years of everyday use, however there is very little ventilation to them, might not be the best warm weather crate.


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

I got the one with front and back doors that both open either direction, then it has holes on the side top and bottom, it's more ventilated than most plastic kennels, and a insulated cover for winter. if you get 5 yrs out of the remm i would be supprised but the ruff tuff would last you 30 

I made an aluminum one the same shape as the plastic ones so my insulated cover still fits it, it just has silhouettes of ducks landing water jetted out of the sides and door for ventilation, (very little) but it's not too hot. looks so nice i dont use it very often :razz:


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

gward said:


> Remington dog crates are junk!


What he said....I bought a smaller one to tote Tonka around inside my wife's car when he was small enough. Never again.....


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I liked the looks of the Remington so have purchased three of them also they are a little narrower than the vari kennel comparable, however, they are thinner plastic, hardware is flimsy and does not hold up, an pushy dog can get out if they really want, I would not buy them again!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> A big dog can bend the wire so it pops open. I would never buy them again


I have one that brand new I turned my back and my dog was out faster than I put him in....


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife learned that they make for great cat carriers, though. Perhaps Remington could re-market them for that purpose.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

They are crap!


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

POS flimsy and the door sucks. It swings in also unlike a pet porter, sometimes I think its latched and it's not. Double and triple check it all the time. I like all my pet porters but seem hardto find now (or I'm not looking in the right place).


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Your Remington door swings in?


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah it does and it sucks. So sometimes I think it's latched but it's only in one hole. It will swing all the way in if you push it closed and don't stop.


----------



## Red Barn Retrievers (May 18, 2011)

No Remington for me light cheap plastic....I found some at Pets Smart can't remember the name ???? that I am using almost as good as the Vari-Kennel Cost about 88 bucks. Much better than the remington.....


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I have used them for awhile and ant had any problems. I also just bought 13 to send my litter of pups home in. They are not the best that is for sure, but they are good for the money. They may not be as good as the 120 vari kennel but for 50 they survuve pretty well. I would never use it in the bed of my truck but I also would never put a vari kennel in the bed of my truck.

You get what you pay for. I like mine, and haven't had an issue. Just my .02


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought some for the puppies, but l second the others, they are light flimsy. I definately would not recommend them for a determined dog.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have a dog that is a chewer stay away from the remington brand. There are reasons they are $40. I'll pay more for a better crate, due to the dogs being in them when I'm not home. If they chew thru it then you have to buy another one, then another one, then another one. Pay for the best and you'll have it a lifetime. 
I like the better built crates you can stack all kinds on crap on them and they hold up. remington crates are just to flimsy. Also when you ratchet strap them down the Remingtons will buckle really easy,so you can't get it down tight for safety.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

*I have a small Remington that my puppy was shipped in. I do not like it. The things that hold it together are cheap and the door hinges closer to the center than other brands.*

Yep there a POS you'll need zip ties to hold them together.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

ctfdworkman said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the Remington dog crates and what they thought of them? I was told that the large was big enough for labs that weigh less then 90 lbs. didn't know how true that was. Also didn't know how much room they should have to move around or stretch out.
> 
> Thanks for any input


I'll be nice and just say you get what you pay for. If you want to save some money, you can usually find decent carriers on craigslist.org for about one-third to one-half of the retail price. Just scrub them and sanitize them and they'll carry a dog as well as a new one. I bought a large Pet Porter off of there for about $30-$35.


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

do you all have rhinoceroses for dogs? yikes! i think bottom line, you have to take care of your equipment for it to last. 

i replaced a vari-kellel ultra because it rolled down 2 steps and cracked in 3 places. 
yes, 2 steps, and it was middle of september so it was not cold. one before that was also a vari kennel with the rotary latches and those POS's sucked. 

i stole a remington one from a buddy who did not like it. is worked fine. my dog has not escaped from it. i have not lost the toggles. its worked fine. 

the only modification is that i used a file to cut down the 'slot' that holds the door open and put a washer to keep the door from falling into the slot. i think that was a dumb idea by them. its been 2 years now with a chunk of a chessie inside and it works fine. 

next crate i buy will be from ron.


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

I have the x-large remington crate. I got a wire crate instead for the house. I'll probably get a decent one for once hunting season comes.


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

I have 2 of these kennels and they work fine for my 90 pound female and my 65 pound male. They fit in my Tahoes side by side without any problems.
My dogs have pleanty of room and are very comfortable during long trips.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a extra large that I got for my lab, the only trouble I had was he got to the point he would not get in it. I was told that it may be too hot so I bought a wire kennel and had no more trouble, I use the remington to haul ducks in now.


----------



## Shawn Dunn (Apr 22, 2011)

I too have been in the market for a new crate but I have been reluctant to buy a remmington one because they look poorly made to me. I have had the same vari kennels for 15 plus years.


----------



## Gary Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 3 large size Remington crates that have held up well. None of my dogs are chewers. Last week I had to buy a new crate, and Petsmart had the vari-kennel on sale for less than the Remington. I have to say the vari-kennel is a better crate. It _will_, however, take longer to take apart to clean.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

iI bought 2 remington kennels;one lasted 15 minutes and the dog had ruined the gate.Called remington and they were absolutely rude.I returned them both for a refund.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Try Walmart XL for @ $100 out the door. My 70lb lab loves it for space.

GL


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I have had the Vari/Plastic they are O/K. But have switched to the wire crates, much more satisfied. For two reasons- they are better built and allow much better air flow to cool hot, wet dogs. The folks with the dog trucks stake their dogs before putting them in the box. With a shaded wire kennel no need to stake out.


----------

